
What are we doing to ourselves? - fogus
http://therighttool.hammerprinciple.com/statements/i-learned-this-language-early-in-my-career-as-a-pr
======
tjmaxal
This is a little hard to read but is the basic point programmers are making
their lives harder by using the wrong languages?

